
KKR's Internet Brands plans to buy WebMD in a $2.8B deal - pknerd
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-web-md-sale-20170724-htmlstory.html
======
erdle
"All Western nations, with the exception of New Zealand and the United States,
have historically (since the 1940s for Australasia, North America, and Europe)
banned direct advertising of pharmaceuticals to consumers." \- wiki

Would be interesting to see what happens in this space with all the changes to
healthcare. Pharmaceuticals spend a ton on marketing, but if legislation
changes that... would kill a lot of revenue for tech and media companies.

